# KA24E to KA24DE swap Harness????



## pitmanSS (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a 90 240SX w/auto trans.I just bought a 95 KA24DE engine only.My question is will any 91-98 KA24DE ECU,engine harness,cluster and power steering hose work? Does a man.or auto.trans make a differance in any of these working.Thank you all in advance


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have never done a swap but from what i have read and seen it has to be an auto ecu.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong but autos have different ECUs and Cams... but the harnesses, cluster and wiring are different on a DOHC


----------

